# Guess I will finally introduce myself,lol....



## jandzmom (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi! I am kind of new to the forum and have so far only been lurking and learning as much as I can. I am pretty new to soap making and know that I am already in love with this new hobby! We have a little farm in Northwest CO where we have Alpine goats along with pigs, chickens, turkeys, etc....
I guess that is it for now, I have a few questions that I will look for answers for first and then ask them if I can't find anything  
Thanks!
Chrissy


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Ask away! There is always someone who will answer any questions you have. :biggrin Beware soapmaking can be addictive! I find it very satisfying and being creative fun.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Chrissy! Welcome!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome to DGI.. glad you are here


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome Chrissy :welcome :welcome


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome! Great info, advice and suggestions here.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome Chrissy!

Vicki/NC


----------



## jandzmom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! I can't wait to get a few things undercontrol around the farm and start making more soap


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

Welcome Chrissy, there is a world of knowledge and helpful people here that are willing to help you.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Chrissy!
Linda


----------



## funnyfarmtexas.com (Oct 3, 2012)

Chrissy,

Welcome, I too am new. This site has been a life saver for me. Although I do feel obligated to tell you - My husband now has to come into my office and sit on my couch if he wants to spend any time with me. I can't stop reading all the amazing articles on goat care. Wish I could absorb it all the first time, but I find my self going back and re-reading stuff over and over. The people on here have been so generous with there help (and I am needy - LOL) and have been very patient with me.


----------



## jandzmom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks! LOL, that is funny. My husband is used to me doing something all the time, he has given up on me just sitting around watching tv with them. I just keep my craft and etc.. room small enough so I am the only one that is allowed in there, lol!


----------

